# Spark Plug Tube Seal Gone



## maduncs (Nov 14, 2003)

hey nissan pros ;-P My #2 spark plug shot out of the Valve Cover today, tore the base of the #2 Ignition Wire. It made alot of loud thumping, it was banging against my hood due to the pressure of the pistons. I have no clue how it happened but I drove it home about 10 miles away just fine. 

I took the Valve cover off (gonna polish it and clean, might as well) to find that "that shiny inner seal" inside the spark plug tube, was missing. 

What is it? What are the steps to replace it? What else is needed to be done? - I have a little bit of sludge in between the cams and stuff besides that everything looks perty friggin' good. So can someone tell me what happened?

thanks
Phil


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Closing thread as this is a double-post. You have another thread in the 1.6L section talking about the same thing.


----------

